# Cinema 4d help



## daedelus_icarus (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey all kudos on the site btw its helped me many times, heres a chance for another lol, Just wondering if any one knows good preferences for cinema 4d to make it run faster, and also when i render an avi its huge in filesize but if i raise the compression it looks bad, anybody know any good video settings cheers in advance :grin: 

i have a core 2 duo e6600 2 gig of ram and a x1900xtx so i dont know why its lagging so bad lolz

also why does no one use cinema i truly think its way better than max, any one agree?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i learned max and maya and never used cinema so i cant judge.

avi files are always huge when rendered in low compression, try using something like the quicktime format .mov thats usually good and has nice compression.

for making it run faster, im not sure about cinema but in max you can adjust it via some scripts to utilize the dual cores and also HT. google around not sure if this is available for cinema4d


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

to get file size down try download k-lite codecs - full version. then when you are using a compressor use 'X-ViD MPEG-4' or even try a few others.
i used to use 'indeo©video5.10' but i think it needs to be a 1.33 aspect ratio to work. setting the compression quality to 100 will make the file larger, but the quality is better. for the X-viD i just leave the settings as they are.
3ds max would generally be considered to be better than cinema4d, but i've seen some good stuff done with cinema4d.

drivers are your best option to make cinema4d run faster. browse your video card manufacturers website and see do they offer anything. the help files might offer some insight to driver setup as well.

i always use openGL display drivers rather than direct3d.


----------



## daedelus_icarus (Nov 14, 2005)

thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't used Cinema 4D so i can't say which is better. What really matters is the artist.

For performance it's best to first make sure you're using the most updated drivers. You're running pretty new hardware so be on the lookout for new software.

I've brought my PC to a crawl in 3DS Max while modeling simply due to scene and texture complexity while using 3DS Max in Direct3D mode. OpenGL may work better since nVidia's are known for performing well with it. Unless you have a card DESIGNED for modeling then you'll almost always hit a limit point. From ATi there's the FireGL series and nVidia offers the Quadros. ManynVidia cards can actually be made into Quadros!

As mentioned before, you only want to render to uncompressed for pre-production work so there's no quality loss. For testing you can use XviD for great results at small sizes.


----------



## shujashakir (Apr 23, 2009)

some kind of pc express card-nvidia or any other-is essential for the 3d software in question. I am a user of cinema 4d and have basic nvidia card, which works fine. Even avi files are rendered fast though quicktime is my usual preference.
As for the question-which is better-c4d or maya-my vote goes to c4d for making the things simple. I don't like autodesk software for the obvious reason that they make even the simplest of things very complicated.
By the way i am looking for some help on expresso in cinema 4d. Does anyone know basics of it?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

please start a new thread instead of using one from 2006 - you will have a much better chance of it being read and answered promptly.


----------

